# Atlas Micro Failure



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Dang, that could have been MUCH worse. Sorry this happened. Have you discussed this with TH Marine?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Told you guys those plates are trash!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thankfully no one was hurt and there wasn't more damage.

I'd check to see if TH Marine will warranty a replacement. If so, get it and sell it.

Timeline on Hull Marine Products new plate is to be determined. Bob's is a good option for higher hp engines like yours. Here's another:






Jackplates


Move heavy loads in smooth, exact movements with Dometic SeaStar Jackplates. Easy to install and adjust and robust enough to resist the damaging effects of the harsh marine environment. Available in Standard and Xtreme.




www.seastarsolutions.com


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

QQ, do you transport with the jackplate fully up or fully down?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Michael T said:


> QQ, do you transport with the jackplate fully up or fully down?


Close inspection of the first pic shows the JP down.

I've run and fished that boat with @TX_Brad a lot. Always seemed like the JP was struggling a little with the weight of the 90. Especially compared to how easily my Micro moves my 60. Incidentally, when Brad sent me these pics yesterday, I already started looking into putting a Bob's on my EVOx.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Michael T said:


> QQ, do you transport with the jackplate fully up or fully down?


It was around mid-stroke. Too high and it's not as rigid/shakes during transport, too low and I run the risk of having the hydraulic steering fitting hit the gel coat when I trim it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Michael T said:


> QQ, do you transport with the jackplate fully up or fully down?


That doesn’t matter, if you think bumps in the road are stressing a jackplate out what do you think about the forces exerted on it when the outboard is under power hitting waves and performing holeshots? 
These plates are straining even with little outboards like a Honda 30, I can only imagine one with a 90 or 115 hanging from it.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

For sale. Gently used. No lowballing, I know what I’ve got.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Really interested in what TH Marine says about this.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

tcov said:


> Really interested in what TH Marine says about this.


Just sent them an email, wouldn't let me upload pictures for some reason. I'll advise once I hear back.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

'Wow, you got lucky. Especially having some strong arms to get the motor bolted to the transom. 

I replaced my micro with reinforcement kit when new as soon as I was able to get a Bob’s. I never had an issue in the few months I had it, but I had buyer’s remorse from the first day I used it. 90hp etec at 315 lbs seemed like too much weight for it.

Love my Bob’s Action Jack. Just looks and is so much nicer than the micro.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Shit dude that sucks! I put the reinforcement kit on mine a while back, hope that helps.

Failure point looks to be where I'd expect it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> For sale. Gently used. No lowballing, I know what I’ve got.
> View attachment 197673


Best I can do is free fitty


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

apeezie289 said:


> Shit dude that sucks! I put the reinforcement kit on mine a while back, hope that helps.
> 
> Failure point looks to be where I'd expect it.


While I've only seen pictures, I'm not sure how the reinforcement kit would have prevented this. I'd think the same amount of strain would be placed on the area that failed, though perhaps some lateral stresses might have been reduced??


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

That’s crazy.. my atlas got crunched up while trailering as well, not as bad as this though. I put a bobs on and will never go back.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Got a response back from TH Marine (pretty quickly actually). As of now, they're going to send me replacements of the damaged items (new motor and transom rails, a new actuator, and a bottom bracket). They want to reuse the hardware and have me assemble it myself (not all that difficult, but somewhat unsettling). I asked if I could just send it to them so they could evaluate. We'll see what the next response is.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

TX_Brad said:


> Got a response back from TH Marine (pretty quickly actually). As of now, they're going to send me replacements of the damaged items (new motor and transom rails, a new actuator, and a bottom bracket). They want to reuse the hardware and have me assemble it myself (not all that difficult, but somewhat unsettling). I asked if I could just send it to them so they could evaluate. We'll see what the next response is.


If they do agree, they’ll probably just send you a new one. Who has time to replace crap parts with more crap.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> Got a response back from TH Marine (pretty quickly actually). As of now, they're going to send me replacements of the damaged items (new motor and transom rails, a new actuator, and a bottom bracket). They want to reuse the hardware and have me assemble it myself (not all that difficult, but somewhat unsettling). I asked if I could just send it to them so they could evaluate. We'll see what the next response is.


They should send you a completely new unit that you could sell and put the cost towards the Bobs. This isn't good PR for them.

Sorry to hear this man, it could have been much worse - if this snapped while you were running I could not imagine what could have happened.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> It was around mid-stroke. Too high and it's not as rigid/shakes during transport, too low and I run the risk of having the hydraulic steering fitting hit the gel coat when I trim it.


But how was the fishing? Plate looks full up. Lots of steel in the water in the delta


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

You guys tell me if I'm reading this incorrectly...still under the 5 year structure warranty since it wasn't the actuator that failed (Picked up the boat Oct 28, 2019)

TH Marine Warranty

But when I go there, it leads me to the CMC Warranty which covers the Atlas Micro. TH Marine is telling me it's out of the 1 year warranty.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> But how was the fishing? Plate looks full up. Lots of steel in the water in the delta


Windy and not much sun, which made it tough to fly fish but we had a really good time. We dodged a lot of items that were just at the water line.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Man's that's awful. My EC Vantage is currently in rigging, with a 90 Susuki. Adam talked me out of using a Atlas Micro, and going with a higher rated unit. I'm sure glad he did now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I have said it over and over and over and over and over again… Bob’s jack plate hands down over ALL others period!


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

The Atlas Micro is covered under the CMC warranty and they will hold you to it. My actuator failed on day 364 of having this boat and they replaced under warranty, only because I was barely within the 1 year mark.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Michael T said:


> The Atlas Micro is covered under the CMC warranty and they will hold you to it. My actuator failed on day 364 of having this boat and they replaced under warranty, only because I was barely within the 1 year mark.


They're still telling me that it's not covered under the CMC Warranty, despite me showing them what it states on their website. They're sending me parts to replace it myself only.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Figured since you are past the 1 year mark. I would not be comfortable using hardware or parts from a failed unit in a rebuild.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Michael T said:


> Figured since you are past the 1 year mark. I would not be comfortable using hardware or parts from a failed unit in a rebuild.


The CMC Warranty (link in previous post) has a 5 year structure and 1 year actuator. I still think I'm within the warranty


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck @TX_Brad. That kind of catastrophic damage should be covered under structural, IMO. The negative exposure from your incident alone should prod them to do the right thing.



JC Designs said:


> I have said it over and over and over and over and over again… Bob’s jack plate hands down over ALL others period!


The problem is Bob's no longer builds one with a small enough footprint for sponson micro skiffs or I would have one on mine right now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Good luck @TX_Brad. That kind of catastrophic damage should be covered under structural, IMO. The negative exposure from your incident alone should prod them to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Bob's no longer builds one with a small enough footprint for sponson micro skiffs or I would have one on mine right now.


They are so good I’d modify the skiff to fit the plate...or get a Hull Marine Products plate


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank God you didn't lose the motor!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are so good I’d modify the skiff to fit the plate...or get a Hull Marine Products plate


HMP plate in my future.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would defiantly not put a 90hp on a micro. I didn’t like the Yamaha 70 on it. I think the limit for me would be the tahatsu 50/60. That’s said, I will never own another one. Being stranded way back in the marsh isn’t on my list of tunings to do. Work too much.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Things not tunings


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> I would defiantly not put a 90hp on a micro. I didn’t like the Yamaha 70 on it. I think the limit for me would be the tahatsu 50/60. That’s said, I will never own another one. Being stranded way back in the marsh isn’t on my list of tunings to do. Work too much.


Me as well (now). Ironically it's rated for up to a 115hp. Just ordered a bob's, should've done that from the start.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Zika said:


> Good luck @TX_Brad. That kind of catastrophic damage should be covered under structural, IMO. The negative exposure from your incident alone should prod them to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Bob's no longer builds one with a small enough footprint for sponson micro skiffs or I would have one on mine right now.


Me too


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Quick update...TH Marine is sending me the parts to rebuild myself. They still stated its out of warranty despite me pointing out the language on their website to the contrary. We'll see what they send...


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm really confused because I know I posted this last week regarding the Micro but I think the post got deleted...

These are from two different units:


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

The reinforcement kit wasn't designed to address this failure mode but there should be some added benefit from the way that the studs are tensioned on the bearings. I think the failure on this part is a combination of tension outward along with bending moments from the bolts wobbling in their aluminum threaded holes.

I will look into possibly figuring a way to create something that will further reduce this failure mode on these plates but I am focused on getting my jackplate finished up and ready for sale. Will be a much more robust setup and I hate to focus too much on a product that continues to show its lack of quality, and even more so a company that fails to honor their warranty.

-Tyler


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There is no way i would put a 115hp on that plate. Even the 90 is way more than I think it can handle. You did everything within specifications - it isn't your fault. I own one of these and think a 60hp should be the max. I have a 50hp on mine. But they need to go back and make another version to solve these issues. I put the Hull reinforcement kit on it and am still questioning it, not because of the Hull kit, it is just the overall performance and not having peace of mind that it is dependable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> Quick update...TH Marine is sending me the parts to rebuild myself. They still stated its out of warranty despite me pointing out the language on their website to the contrary. We'll see what they send...


Sell that POS and get a plate from Hull Marine.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

So for a 90HP Bobs is the only option?

I currently have an Atlas Micro with a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it. I also have a brand new one boxed up.

In the future I will likely run a 90 Zuk (or the new 100B which is the same weight). So Bobs is the way to go for that motor? Something like This one from Bobs?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Paul Mills said:


> So for a 90HP Bobs is the only option?
> 
> I currently have an Atlas Micro with a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it. I also have a brand new one boxed up.
> 
> In the future I will likely run a 90 Zuk (or the new 100B which is the same weight). So Bobs is the way to go for that motor? Something like This one from Bobs?


Yes


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Paul Mills said:


> So for a 90HP Bobs is the only option?
> 
> I currently have an Atlas Micro with a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke on it. I also have a brand new one boxed up.
> 
> In the future I will likely run a 90 Zuk (or the new 100B which is the same weight). So Bobs is the way to go for that motor? Something like This one from Bobs?


That’s the one I got. 4-6 weeks delivery 😣


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I tossed and turned trying to think of the best solution last night. This should be the least invasive and provide very sturdy support. Could probably even run like this with a cracked bracket. Should provide both forward backward and lateral support as well. Not to mention it puts your top bolt/stud in double shear.

I am working on touching up dimensions and getting drawings out to shops for quote. Should be an easy cut and bend solution so pricing will probably be sub $100 for a set but I'll do everything I can to get this out there for an affordable price - at least give everyone some peace of mind until I can get my plate out.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow, something so simple @HullMarineProducts. Thank you for taking the time to work on this. Crazy that TH marine is so stubborn to even come up with a solution like the above. We need the HMP plate asap! keep up the good work man, really cool to see some more innovation in the JP game


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

ElLobo said:


> Wow, something so simple @HullMarineProducts. Thank you for taking the time to work on this. Crazy that TH marine is so stubborn to even come up with a solution like the above. We need the HMP plate asap! keep up the good work man, really cool to see some more innovation in the JP game


Agreed. And came up with an idea and sketch in 24 hours. If I end up keeping the Atlas for my Glades 18 project I’ll definitely use this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I tossed and turned trying to think of the best solution last night. This should be the least invasive and provide very sturdy support. Could probably even run like this with a cracked bracket. Should provide both forward backward and lateral support as well. Not to mention it puts your top bolt/stud in double shear.
> 
> I am working on touching up dimensions and getting drawings out to shops for quote. Should be an easy cut and bend solution so pricing will probably be sub $100 for a set but I'll do everything I can to get this out there for an affordable price - at least give everyone some peace of mind until I can get my plate out.
> 
> View attachment 197887


Before you know it you will have fixed all their design flaws. You are doing great things brother.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I ran some quick numbers. I need to sit at a desk to finish up the design and put together a drawing as I just made this model in 30 minutes sitting in my truck while on calls.

Should be able to sell a pair for about $50, but don't hold me to that. I'd like to gauge how many people would pull the trigger on this so A) I can order enough for the first batch, and B) get the pricing down as low as possible by ordering more at once. They will be 316SS.

-Tyler


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I ran some quick numbers. I need to sit at a desk to finish up the design and put together a drawing as I just made this model in 30 minutes sitting in my truck while on calls.
> 
> Should be able to sell a pair for about $50, but don't hold me to that. I'd like to gauge how many people would pull the trigger on this so A) I can order enough for the first batch, and B) get the pricing down as low as possible by ordering more at once. They will be 316SS.
> 
> -Tyler


Count me in. Im in NZ obv but they look small enough to ship.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I ran some quick numbers. I need to sit at a desk to finish up the design and put together a drawing as I just made this model in 30 minutes sitting in my truck while on calls.
> 
> Should be able to sell a pair for about $50, but don't hold me to that. I'd like to gauge how many people would pull the trigger on this so A) I can order enough for the first batch, and B) get the pricing down as low as possible by ordering more at once. They will be 316SS.
> 
> -Tyler


On the other hand
Don’t waste too much time fixing theirs!
Get yours to market!😀


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know I’ll be a customer


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Have a local machine shop looking at it now. Could possibly even have parts as early as next week. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

@TX_Brad i was just looking at the photos of the failure again. If you haven’t checked out the tip of the actuator rod yet, do that ASAP. I would almost guarantee it’s trashed which would mean a new actuator. That aluminum rod will be no match for the stainless roll pin it got tweaked on.

I’d hate for you to go to “rebuild” it to find out that you need a new actuator from TH.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Tyler, are these new brackets stainless?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> @TX_Brad i was just looking at the photos of the failure again. If you haven’t checked out the tip of the actuator rod yet, do that ASAP. I would almost guarantee it’s trashed which would mean a new actuator. That aluminum rod will be no match for the stainless roll pin it got tweaked on.
> 
> I’d hate for you to go to “rebuild” it to find out that you need a new actuator from TH.


Actuator is garbage, it was the stopping point once the bracket itself failed. They are sending a new one.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

devrep said:


> Tyler, are these new brackets stainless?


Yes, they will be 316SS. I wouldn’t trust them if they were aluminum.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Yes, they will be 316SS. I wouldn’t trust them if they were aluminum.


I'm in for the SS bracket kit.


----------



## barryh1 (Jan 12, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I tossed and turned trying to think of the best solution last night. This should be the least invasive and provide very sturdy support. Could probably even run like this with a cracked bracket. Should provide both forward backward and lateral support as well. Not to mention it puts your top bolt/stud in double shear.
> 
> I am working on touching up dimensions and getting drawings out to shops for quote. Should be an easy cut and bend solution so pricing will probably be sub $100 for a set but I'll do everything I can to get this out there for an affordable price - at least give everyone some peace of mind until I can get my plate out.
> 
> View attachment 197887


I'm in.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I tossed and turned trying to think of the best solution last night. This should be the least invasive and provide very sturdy support. Could probably even run like this with a cracked bracket. Should provide both forward backward and lateral support as well. Not to mention it puts your top bolt/stud in double shear.
> 
> I am working on touching up dimensions and getting drawings out to shops for quote. Should be an easy cut and bend solution so pricing will probably be sub $100 for a set but I'll do everything I can to get this out there for an affordable price - at least give everyone some peace of mind until I can get my plate out.
> 
> View attachment 197887


I was just looking at my jack plate. are your brackets designed to prevent side loads? if so, I don't see how they would work as stainless that thin is more of a spring and has no stiffness side to side. esp with the offset needed to reach over from the 3 bolt holes. 

do you think the failures might be from the jack plate going all the way up and the bottom of the long slot repeatedly hitting the bushing against the failure point? I have been working on my motor and hull and haven't reassembled the jack plate yet so haven't been able to run it up and down to check. I looked at my side plate and there seems to be a small mark on the bottom of the long slot like it's been in contact. it may have been a worse mark but I wire wheeled and conditioned the metal last week and may have removed some of it. 

the round circle of corrosion that forms under the bushing washer at the failure point may contribute but on mine is not to bad (it is visible). there is no corrosion at the washer location of the bottom bushings. mine has been in use 4 or 5 years.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I do see your bracket providing support from movement forward and rearwards which is good. just concerned about the upward force at the end of a full lift.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> I do see your bracket providing support from movement forward and rearwards which is good. just concerned about the upward force at the end of a full lift.


Why?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

because it looks like it broke from upward forces.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you saying the actuator using the top of the slide groove as a stop weakened the plate?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm asking if that is a possibility. not the top of the slide groove but the bottom of the slide groove if it hits at max lift. it could hit both at full lift and at full down actually, but it looks like the break was from upward impacts. as I said mine is still apart so just speculating.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

devrep said:


> I'm asking if that is a possibility. not the top of the slide groove but the bottom of the slide groove if it hits at max lift. it could hit both at full lift and at full down actually, but it looks like the break was from upward impacts. as I said mine is still apart so just speculating.


I wouldn't think so. The actuator barely moved the motor (sounded strained while lifting), so I don't think it would have applied too much force to eventually create a fatigue crack. To me, this was done by a "ripping" force being pulled backward due to the weight of the motor hanging off the back. I'm not a metallurgist but have done enough RCA's over my career where one was involved, and the discoloration of the metal where it failed tells me there was a crack that was present prior to the (final) failure, and since it was on the inside bracket, you couldn't see it. I'd bet my next paycheck that the weight of the outboard was more than this thing was designed for (or should've been designed for) during a normal life.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

gotcha. maybe the cracks developed over time from repeatedly hitting. then corrosion set in. alum def not the strongest of materials. 

I actually removed the Bobs 4" setback FlatsJacker 4 to 5 years ago because it sat right at the top of my tunnel and was knocking down the plume of water. when the Bobs goes up the frame does not move up with the plate. completely changed the way my tunnel works when I went with the micro jacker (for the better). too bad they don't hold up.

here is an old pic with the Bob's, this was after I moved it up 2" which didn't help. when the boat was built HB installed the jack plate right at the top of the tunnel. 2nd pic you can see that the micro jacker is completely out of the way when lifted.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

The cracking has nothing to do with the actuator. It’s from the moment created around the bolts as the load of the engine is cycled through normal movement. There isn’t enough aluminum there.

It is also likely exacerbated by the fact that those bolts are not in double shear or fixed to a plate on the backside (like my reinforcement kit). This causes a severe bending moment through that small section of aluminum.

Adding the reinforcement tabs at .125” thick SS will most definitely create significant strength in all directions and put those bolts in double shear which will help prevent the extreme bending moment through that aluminum section.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> gotcha. maybe the cracks developed over time from repeatedly hitting. then corrosion set in. alum def not the strongest of materials.
> 
> I actually removed the Bobs 4" setback FlatsJacker 4 to 5 years ago because it sat right at the top of my tunnel and was knocking down the plume of water. when the Bobs goes up the frame does not move up with the plate. completely changed the way my tunnel works when I went with the micro jacker (for the better). too bad they don't hold up.
> 
> ...


That hull needs a taller transom.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> The actuator barely moved the motor (sounded strained while lifting), so I don't think it would have applied too much force to eventually create a fatigue crack.


Completely agree. I had a Bob's before my Atlas, and even with a 50hp, it travels up at half the speed compared to the Bobs. There is not enough force there to cause this type of failure, otherwise, you would have seen it more often. Tyler posted above - a major factor has to do with the travel left and right without the reinforcement kit cause strain at those points.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm in for a set of brackets.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Zika said:


> Good luck @TX_Brad. That kind of catastrophic damage should be covered under structural, IMO. The negative exposure from your incident alone should prod them to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Bob's no longer builds one with a small enough footprint for sponson micro skiffs or I would have one on mine right now.


Just installed a


Zika said:


> Good luck @TX_Brad. That kind of catastrophic damage should be covered under structural, IMO. The negative exposure from your incident alone should prod them to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Bob's no longer builds one with a small enough footprint for sponson micro skiffs or I would have one on mine right now.


Modified my HB Waterman 18 a bit to make it fit, nothing structural, night and day over that Atlas I replaced would have failed exactly like this had it not been caught.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That hull needs a taller transom.


That tunnel needs a taller transom.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Received some replacement components, which I felt was fairly quick, though I’d have preferred CMC to handle fully. I’ll take the opportunity to also install the reinforcement kits and the SS brackets (when they come out).

Side note - when the components are individual like they are here, you can really feel how light it is and doesn't seem capable of supporting a larger outboard.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> Received some replacement components, which I felt was fairly quick, though I’d have preferred CMC to handle fully. I’ll take the opportunity to also install the reinforcement kits and the SS brackets (when they come out).
> 
> Side note - when the components are individual like they are here, you can really feel how light it is and doesn't seem capable of supporting a larger outboard.
> View attachment 198070


Perfect time to put the Hull Marine reinforcement kit on. I'm going to order the reinforcement kit and the side brackets. While I think the 100lbs less weight of my 60 vs the 90 will make a big difference in the wear on my Micro jacker, I've lost a lot of confidence in the Atlas micro and will not own another. A Bob's 4" action jack is on the upgrade list down the road.


----------



## DRO (Mar 9, 2016)

I had mine show cracks a while back. ETEC 60. I was fortunate enough to catch it before anything happened. TH Marine sent me a replacement as they changed the design to thicken the aluminum at that location on the current models. This was back in 2013. Time to perform another inspection this weekend. Has any one used Bob's Mini Action Series?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

TX_Brad said:


> Received some replacement components, which I felt was fairly quick, though I’d have preferred CMC to handle fully. I’ll take the opportunity to also install the reinforcement kits and the SS brackets (when they come out).
> 
> Side note - when the components are individual like they are here, you can really feel how light it is and doesn't seem capable of supporting a larger outboard.
> View attachment 198070


they should have sent you the 9" bolt for the actuator. it isn't going to come out in good condition.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

devrep said:


> they should have sent you the 9" bolt for the actuator. it isn't going to come out in good condition.


Thanks for heads up, I'm going to mess with it tonight after work


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> they should have sent you the 9" bolt for the actuator. it isn't going to come out in good condition.


They should know that by now but have probably never disassembled one of their own units before.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

TX_Brad said:


> Thanks for heads up, I'm going to mess with it tonight after work


I don't know if you saw my post on doing this but here is a great way to set it up in the press. I drilled a hole in the iron plate for the bolt to drop thru and cut a pc of iron pipe as a spacer.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Unfortunately I've found 2 new issues (really 3 but only 2 that will impact reassembly). The hardware is shot and will have to be replaced. Most of it has damaged threads and/or bent. The 9" bolt is also bent. I tried to press it apart but no luck. The bushings are locked in. I was going to try and cut it but at this point I'm requesting all new hardware.









Here's a closer look at the damage/where it broke. I'm waiting on my reinforcement kit and new hardware to come in before I keep going.








And here's a close up showing that the actuator had in fact broken off and was simply pressed together. This is what kept the motor from being drug down I-10.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I despise these plates if you haven’t noticed yet. I don’t know what has restrained you from recycling that thing...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the metal looks really grainy in that break. reminds me of the chinese cast Iron I've seen broken.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

your 9" bolt appears to have aluminum bushings? mine had grey pvc bushings stock.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I despise these plates if you haven’t noticed yet. I don’t know what has restrained you from recycling that thing...


I'd initially thought about just shipping the whole thing back, then got talked out of it. I might put it on my little boat or might just give it away so I don't have to look at it anymore. Trying to let the emotions die down before I make a decision.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Brad, I wouldn't waste anymore time or energy on that POS. You're welcome to borrow my Pro until your Bob's JP comes in. 
That was some scary looking shit on the side of I-10. Glad everyone was behind you to help get that JP off and reset the motor on the transome so you could make it home. BTW, you are in fact luckier than a 2 petered dog!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Brad, I wouldn't waste anymore time or energy on that POS. You're welcome to borrow my Pro until your Bob's JP comes in.
> That was some scary looking shit on the side of I-10. Glad everyone was behind you to help get that JP off and reset the motor on the transom so you could make it home. BTW, you are in fact luckier than a 2 petered dog!


Eh, I've got the reinforcement kit and actuator hardware coming from HMP, I'll at least install those, then I'll have a complete kit ready (to sell more than likely).

You're not going to let me borrow the Glades skiff?  In all seriousness though, couldn't have gotten home without all the help y'all provided. Some stout fellas to pick that motor up like they did.

Here's the impromptu skiff meet up for those curious. Bar tab is on me next time.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

TX_Brad said:


> Eh, I've got the reinforcement kit and actuator hardware coming from HMP, I'll at least install those, then I'll have a complete kit ready (to sell more than likely).
> 
> You're not going to let me borrow the Glades skiff?  In all seriousness though, couldn't have gotten home without all the help y'all provided. Some stout fellas to pick that motor up like they did.
> 
> ...


The GS is in Rockport and you're welcome to it. Pro is in Houston on your way to anywhere. 
Yeah, that's a great group of guys. I still have a few beers floating around in the yeti ....still cold!


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm astounded that TH Marine sent you all of those parts and didn't just send you a whole assembled jackplate, or at a minimum the hardware to put it together. Pathetic.

With your order you'll have everything you need to put that together with the exception of the screws that hold the crossmember to the transom brackets and the roll pin for the actuator. I'm pretty sure I have some flat head cap screws here that I'll throw in free of charge, so you'll just have to reuse the roll pin. If it isn't salvageable let me know and I'll get you one.

-Tyler


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I'm astounded that TH Marine sent you all of those parts and didn't just send you a whole assembled jackplate, or at a minimum the hardware to put it together. Pathetic.
> 
> With your order you'll have everything you need to put that together with the exception of the screws that hold the crossmember to the transom brackets and the roll pin for the actuator. I'm pretty sure I have some flat head cap screws here that I'll throw in free of charge, so you'll just have to reuse the roll pin. If it isn't salvageable let me know and I'll get you one.
> 
> -Tyler


Ironically, those were the only things salvageable. 5 components that probably have combined value of $8. I noticed the "_Another quality product from.._." sticker on the cross bar and chuckled a bit while I was tearing it apart.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Ironically, those were the only things salvageable. 5 components that probably have combined value of $8. I noticed the "_Another quality product from.._." sticker on the cross bar and chuckled a bit while I was tearing it apart.


Wow, I’m surprised you were able to get those out without heat or drilling them out. Honestly, the cost of those fasteners to a shop that buys them in bulk is maybe $3.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I'm astounded that TH Marine sent you all of those parts and didn't just send you a whole assembled jackplate, or at a minimum the hardware to put it together. Pathetic.
> 
> With your order you'll have everything you need to put that together with the exception of the screws that hold the crossmember to the transom brackets and the roll pin for the actuator. I'm pretty sure I have some flat head cap screws here that I'll throw in free of charge, so you'll just have to reuse the roll pin. If it isn't salvageable let me know and I'll get you one.
> 
> -Tyler


I agree. Like I said, who wants to replace crap with the same crap. Even they (TH Marine) didn’t want to. They should have sent a new one.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it's almost like they were getting one last kick in after the beat down.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Wow, I’m surprised you were able to get those out without heat or drilling them out. Honestly, the cost of those fasteners to a shop that buys them in bulk is maybe $3.


What do you think I should charge for this reinforcement kit?


----------



## DRO (Mar 9, 2016)

I inspected mine for stress cracks, but It was near impossible to get a good look the location where yours failed.
I also read the factory sticker on the side. "Max Engine 75 H.P."


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

DRO said:


> I inspected mine for stress cracks, but It was near impossible to get a good look the location where yours failed.
> I also read the factory sticker on the side. "Max Engine 75 H.P."


That's what makes my reinforcement kit so much better than @HullMarineProducts , it requires no disassembly of the existing plate.

My plate does state "max 115HP" so not sure if these are the same.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I would charge what a new plate costs plus a little change. You essentially have a brand new jack plate with $190 in peace of mind.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think he was joking about the tie down straps wrapped around the poling platform.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

devrep said:


> I think he was joking about the tie down straps wrapped around the poling platform.


Not a joke.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

It's like belt and suspenders.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

DRO said:


> I inspected mine for stress cracks, but It was near impossible to get a good look the location where yours failed.
> I also read the factory sticker on the side. "Max Engine 75 H.P."


Ditto. I cant see into that part. No way of telling if there is an issue there because you simply cant see it. It would require taking the motor of and disassembly of the unit.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Just got the tracking info, Bobs is on the way. Only 2 weeks vs the original 4-5 that was promised. Nice to have a vendor under commit/over deliver.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a transom saver and my Bob's all the way down. About 10 years and it's a "97


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> Just got the tracking info, Bobs is on the way. Only 2 weeks vs the original 4-5 that was promised. Nice to have a vendor under commit/over deliver.


You will not regret it. Did you get the unit with everything on the plate (no remote pump)?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You will not regret it. Did you get the unit with everything on the plate (no remote pump)?


Yes, didn’t want to mess with the hassle of running lines.
Also got my HMP reinforcement kit and 9” bolt. You can really feel the stiffness in the kit. Not installed yet but 1st impression is a solid design.


----------



## SWFL backwater (10 mo ago)

I know you had the failure, but I have been trying to get something for my boat. I have a 40 merc 2stroke that is light, and can not even begin to afford a bobs. I was given an old micro that needed an actuator and it is old and well used has some light corrosion on the aluminum. Basically I decided not to rebuild it because of the condition. What would you consider selling your broken jackplate and parts TH sent you? I only trailer at most 4 miles to the ramp and have a light motor. I just need something for the time being


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

SWFL backwater said:


> I know you had the failure, but I have been trying to get something for my boat. I have a 40 merc 2stroke that is light, and can not even begin to afford a bobs. I was given an old micro that needed an actuator and it is old and well used has some light corrosion on the aluminum. Basically I decided not to rebuild it because of the condition. What would you consider selling your broken jackplate and parts TH sent you? I only trailer at most 4 miles to the ramp and have a light motor. I just need something for the time being


I’m going to hang onto it for awhile, building a small boat and I’ll decide later on. It’s not used anymore though, it’s all brand new with $200 of HMP upgrade parts.


----------



## SWFL backwater (10 mo ago)

I understand.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder why Bob's doesn't make a plate that will fit in-between most peeps sponsons? Would solve a lot of drama...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah, huge market poling skiffs with sponsons.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

timogleason said:


> I wonder why Bob's doesn't make a plate that will fit in-between most peeps sponsons? Would solve a lot of drama...


Don’t they? I’ve got one that will be here Tuesday that’s going to fit mine.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> Don’t they? I’ve got one that will be here Tuesday that’s going to fit mine.


I don't think their plates will fit in between most peeps sponsons. Last I looked they wouldn't fit on a BT Strike. I'll look again as I would love to get away from that Atlas plate but I don't think they make one narrow enough to fit in my slot. Wouldn't that be nice to find out I am wrong?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

timogleason said:


> I don't think their plates will fit in between most peeps sponsons. Last I looked they wouldn't fit on a BT Strike. I'll look again as I would love to get away from that Atlas plate but I don't think they make one narrow enough to fit in my slot. Wouldn't that be nice to find out I am wrong?


It was too wide for my Ankona


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

timogleason said:


> I wonder why Bob's doesn't make a plate that will fit in-between most peeps sponsons? Would solve a lot of drama...


Bob's *Action Mini Narrow (50HP Max) 6″ of Adjustable lift

13-1/4" width









Action Series Mini jack plate - Narrow


Action Series Mini jack plate - Micro, Action series jack plate, action jac, action series jack, hydraulic jack plate, setback, bob's machine shop, lift plate, hydraulic lift plate, made in usa




bobsmachine.com




*


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Bob's *Action Mini Narrow (50HP Max) 6″ of Adjustable lift
> 
> 113-1/4" width
> 
> ...


50 hp max and 36 lbs is not going to work for most sponson skiffs..


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> 50 hp max and 36 lbs is not going to work for most sponson skiffs..





sjrobin said:


> 50 hp max and 36 lbs is not going to work for most sponson skiffs..


True. I have the Bobs Action Standard series on my HB Pro (70 HP) w/ sponsons. No fitment issues.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

40 lbs and putting the weight of the motor back 5 1/2".


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> 50 hp max and 36 lbs is not going to work for most sponson skiffs..


50hp is a recommendation just like the Atlas recommendation is 115. I wouldn’t hang a 70 on a micro. I had one and it struggled, was slow and it was even a lighter 2 stroke. It’s ok to have a shitty, slow plate Steve but some of us are ready to move on. I’ll take the extra weight over a slow plate that falls apart any day.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Bob's has arrived. Hopefully have it installed before end of the week. amazing to feel the difference between the two plates.

As for the atlas - I'm building the other boat and would be just fine to keep it for that (Yamaha 25hp) but if someone is interested, let me know. Entire thing is brand new plus has the HMP reinforcement kit with the Alum/Bronze bearing upgrade and new 9' bolt/actuator hardware kit ($200 value). $1000 firm. It'll be a year or two before I finish the other boat, no sense collecting dust but I'm not in a hurry either.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Bob's *Action Mini Narrow (50HP Max) 6″ of Adjustable lift
> 
> 13-1/4" width
> 
> ...


Yeah - I am running a 60 and repowering with a 90 so I'm hosed out of the gate. Didn't measure my slot but I'm not sure the width would fit anyway. Stuck with Atlas or maybe HMP will get something to market by the time my new engine comes. Hopefully sometime this calendar year...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> Yeah - I am running a 60 and repowering with a 90 so I'm hosed out of the gate. Didn't measure my slot but I'm not sure the width would fit anyway. Stuck with Atlas or maybe HMP will get something to market by the time my new engine comes. Hopefully sometime this calendar year...


That bob’s will hold a 90


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Should have a prototype safety tab in hands this week. Also have some primary parts in a couple days for the jackplate. It isn't the whole thing but want to test some fitment on the slide mech. I'll keep everyone posted on that.

If the tab fits, I should have the first 25 sets in hand by end of next week.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Yes, didn’t want to mess with the hassle of running lines.
> Also got my HMP reinforcement kit and 9” bolt. You can really feel the stiffness in the kit. Not installed yet but 1st impression is a solid design.


Which model did ya get ?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Playing around:










Need to refine the lower bracket a bit but you get the idea. Might look at a way to make it all one piece as well. Would be an easy add-on for a factory Micro that puts all bolts in double shear. Would not involve disassembling the plate to install, could be used with my bearing upgrades and allows for replacement of bearings without disassembly as well. Would not be recommended for older plates where the threads may be gone on the transom plate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Playing around:
> 
> View attachment 199186
> 
> ...


Next you should find a faster, stronger actuator that will fit in the center and sell an adapter kit.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That bob’s will hold a 90


Don't think it will fit between my sponsons


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Next you should find a faster, stronger actuator that will fit in the center and sell an adapter kit.


Nah, get the HMP plate out before making TH Marine’s pos any better.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

apeezie289 said:


> Which model did ya get ?


4” HD Action series.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

timogleason said:


> Don't think it will fit between my sponsons


It does not unfortunately. I also have a strike and purchased the bobs action series for my new evo build and lined it up a couple days ago on the strike and there's not enough space.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Jon Miller said:


> It does not unfortunately. I also have a strike and purchased the bobs action series for my new evo build and lined it up a couple days ago on the strike and there's not enough space.


thanks Jon - saved mr some measuring


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jon Miller said:


> It does not unfortunately. I also have a strike and purchased the bobs action series for my new evo build and lined it up a couple days ago on the strike and there's not enough space.


They need to make these key slots wider and plates narrower. You still have to be able to get a grease gun fitting on the Bob’s grease fittings on each side.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They need to make these key slots wider and plates narrower. You still have to be able to get a grease gun fitting on the Bob’s grease fittings on each side.


Agreed, the slot between the sponsons on the strike is especially narrow, very hard to even work on the atlas micro in my experience. I believe the fury has a wider slot though, so the OP will hopefully be okay, getting to the zerks might be tough though.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Playing around:
> 
> View attachment 199186
> 
> ...


hey Tyler. I noticed that the bushings and the washers that sandwich them that I got with your reinforcement kit stick to a magnet. what material are they made of?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

devrep said:


> hey Tyler. I noticed that the bushings and the washers that sandwich them that I got with your reinforcement kit stick to a magnet. what material are they made of?


Did you get the upgraded alum/bronze?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

TX_Brad said:


> Did you get the upgraded alum/bronze?


bought the kit a few months ago and just got around to it. no upgrade was mentioned when I purchased.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jon Miller said:


> Agreed, the slot between the sponsons on the strike is especially narrow, very hard to even work on the atlas micro in my experience. I believe the fury has a wider slot though, so the OP will hopefully be okay, getting to the zerks might be tough though.


I had a Fury in my shop a while back and did the reinforcement kit, fabricated one of my Macro lift plates and did a pickup system on it. Had a Mosquito after that and it’s even narrower. I had to mount my intake filter sideways so it would clear the starboard sponson.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> bought the kit a few months ago and just got around to it. no upgrade was mentioned when I purchased.


The bushing upgrade was after that.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

@Smackdaddy53 re those pics above: Those are basically just sponson skiffs with your intake kit and they run a lot higher?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Paul Mills said:


> @Smackdaddy53 re those pics above: Those are basically just sponson skiffs with your intake kit and they run a lot higher?


Yes with just 1-2” of prop below the hull fully jacked and trimmed out. I ran the Fury my self with the owner. 
I have no tunnel Chittums that will run as high or higher with my system and a custom prop.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

devrep said:


> hey Tyler. I noticed that the bushings and the washers that sandwich them that I got with your reinforcement kit stick to a magnet. what material are they made of?


The standard bushings are high strength sintered bronze which has more iron content than copper. I didn't want to use standard bronze bushings with lower iron content as they would likely corrode faster. With that said, they do show some rust, which is why I looked into upgrading with C954 Aluminum Bronze which has no iron content but are a lot more expensive. The shim in that kit is 18-8 stainless which will typically be magnetic. They don't make that shim size in 316 or 303/304. Again, why I went with custom made C954 bearings as this removes the need for the shim.

I'd be happy to send you a set of Aluminum Bronze bearings for $20 (upgrade price). The replacement bearing set is $40 on the website.

I highly recommend the C954 for anyone running in saltwater. I take a hit on margin with these as they cost a little under $40 a set, but I believe in that option for Saltwater.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

HullMarineProducts said:


> The standard bushings are high strength sintered bronze which has more iron content than copper. I didn't want to use standard bronze bushings with lower iron content as they would likely corrode faster. With that said, they do show some rust, which is why I looked into upgrading with C954 Aluminum Bronze which has no iron content but are a lot more expensive. The shim in that kit is 18-8 stainless which will typically be magnetic. They don't make that shim size in 316 or 303/304. Again, why I went with custom made C954 bearings as this removes the need for the shim.
> 
> I'd be happy to send you a set of Aluminum Bronze bearings for $20 (upgrade price). The replacement bearing set is $40 on the website.
> 
> I highly recommend the C954 for anyone running in saltwater. I take a hit on margin with these as they cost a little under $40 a set, but I believe in that option for Saltwater.


 sent you a pm. thanks.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Here's a new twist (and this is only an educated guess)...apparently when ECC installed the Atlas, they didn't use a template with bolt hole locations (believe its a DIA pattern), they used the Atlas which has a slotted lower bracket (see pics below). Installing the Bob's I found that the bolts are off by 1/2". So I'm left with 4 (really 3) options.

1. Disassemble the Bobs, have the holes filled/welded, and new holes drilled (Alum welder and machine shop needed - price unknown)
2. Burr out the holes to accommodate the offset (burr bits and die grinder from hardware store, probably $200 correction at home) - right now this is what I'm leaning towards, but not happy with it
3. Move the jackplate up 1-1/2" to the lower hole and drill a new one (no cost, but worry that there isn't enough "meat" around the new hole)
4. Sell the Bob's (for a likely loss) and reinstall the Atlas with the HMP kit (hahahahahahaahha)


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Use a grinder or have a machine shop mill out the holes. It should only cost you $100 or less to have that done.
It will not impact the strength of the plate or mounting setup. Just make sure you use a big washer on those holes.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Use a grinder or have a machine shop mill out the holes. It should only cost you $100 or less to have that done.
> It will not impact the strength of the plate or mounting setup. Just make sure you use a big washer on those holes.


Kinda where I'm leaning now. I checked and have all the tools to do it here so it won't cost me anything, but not happy about it (wallowing out holes on a brand new, $1600 jack plate - Ugh!)


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Kinda where I'm leaning now. I checked and have all the tools to do it here so it won't cost me anything, but not happy about it (wallowing out holes on a brand new, $1600 jack plate - Ugh!)


 I heard that! I had a similar situation on my scout. When they installed the 300 Suzuki they used the lower holes that were one “setting” lower than the BIA pattern so we had to drill two holes in the transom but we filled the other holes with epoxy. Obviously you have a slightly different situation which is why I recommend just opening up the holes in the plate. I’m not a fan of modifying things, especially expensive things that are brand new but fortunately you won’t even be able to see those holes at any point in time.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> I heard that! I had a similar situation on my scout. When they installed the 300 Suzuki they used the lower holes that were one “setting” lower than the BIA pattern so we had to drill two holes in the transom but we filled the other holes with epoxy. Obviously you have a slightly different situation which is why I recommend just opening up the holes in the plate. I’m not a fan of modifying things, especially expensive things that are brand new but fortunately you won’t even be able to see those holes at any point in time.


Agreed. And thanks for the swag you sent with my kit/hardware. The coozie has been getting a lot of use during this process.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

a simple round file and some elbow grease would work fine.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

devrep said:


> a simple round file and some elbow grease would work fine.


Yep, just what I used to even it out. It’s on there and temporarily wired up, works perfectly.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Just wanted to update everyone that has been interested in my "safety tabs" for the Atlas Micro. First off my machine shop that makes my stainless brackets got super swamped and I just received my second prototype of the tabs yesterday. Unfortunately they don't fit how I would like them to. I have to go do a deep dive on this to see where the measurements are not adding up. My theory is that the plate I used to reverse engineer and model the Atlas Micro had slightly different dimensions than the test plate I have now. I'm sure this doesn't surprise everyone that there may be some quality control issues with these plates.

I apologize this is taken as long as it has but I want to ensure these bolt up for everyone without issue and not be some crudely thrown together setup. I hope to have some more news on this by the end of the week.

On the upside, I believe I have this figured out to where anyone that wants to install the safety tabs can order the bearing hardware as well and install on a jackplate without having to remove engine, disassemble and drill out holes. It may not be as strong as the current reinforcement but I believe this should cure the issues with the Atlas Micro in much the same way as the current kit.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Finally have these in hand. Just need to get the right bolts and nuts in and I can start shipping out. Will have them on the website hopefully later today. Still working on an installation procedure but it is feasible to install without removing the engine, although it won't be an easy process accessing the locknuts on the inside of the jackplate. If you can remove the actuator that will make things much easier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Finally have these in hand. Just need to get the right bolts and nuts in and I can start shipping out. Will have them on the website hopefully later today. Still working on an installation procedure but it is feasible to install without removing the engine, although it won't be an easy process accessing the locknuts on the inside of the jackplate. If you can remove the actuator that will make things much easier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207424
> ...


Ask and you shall recieve!
Nice work Tyler


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so the nuts and bolts that came with your kit will not work?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I'll line up for a pair. Will flick you an email. We'll figure out shipping somehow. Maybe I could ship to @Smackdaddy53 and then look at those water intakes as well? I'm just about to head into the bush for a break from the water.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

devrep said:


> so the nuts and bolts that came with your kit will not work?


The nuts and bolts that come with this kit are for if you don't already have the reinforcement kit. If you have the reinforcement kit, you just need to remove the nuts and place this bracket over the studs. There's a little more to it than that but that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess they are not on your website yet.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Well after all these years of no issues with mine running with a Tohatsu 30. In just a couple of months with a 50 on it. Mine has now went inop-coincidence? Checked all the east obvious stuff. Too busy to do deep dive right now. My brackets are not showing any visible cracking at least.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

devrep said:


> I guess they are not on your website yet.


Created the listing last week and forgot to check a box for it to go live


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

jonny said:


> Well after all these years of no issues with mine running with a Tohatsu 30. In just a couple of months with a 50 on it. Mine has now went inop-coincidence? Checked all the east obvious stuff. Too busy to do deep dive right now. My brackets are not showing any visible cracking at least.


First question in the troubleshooting process: is the motor on the hydraulic pump making noise?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Yo Tyler, Can you explain the Upgraded C954 Bearings? (from the drop down options on the web page). Also the Replacement Actuator Hardware? 

I have a brand new Atlas as well as the one currently on the skiff. What would you recommend as options?

Chur.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Paul Mills said:


> Yo Tyler, Can you explain the Upgraded C954 Bearings? (from the drop down options on the web page). Also the Replacement Actuator Hardware?
> 
> I have a brand new Atlas as well as the one currently on the skiff. What would you recommend as options?
> 
> Chur.


The C954 bearings are a machined aluminum bronze versus the Oilite which are a sintered iron/bronze bearing. The C954 will stand up to saltwater much better than the Oilite, but cost a good bit more money.

As for the hardware - that is the long 9.5" bolt and aluminum spacers that connect the actuator to the engine brackets. Highly recommended if your plate is more than a year old as the stainless bolt is likely fused to the actuator, spacers or all of the above.

The safety tab is a great option for newer jackplates where the threaded holes in the transom brackets aren't completely destroyed. The original reinforcement kit is the best option for older plates to ensure limitation of movement of the bolts within those holes. With that said - you can use both the reinforcement kit and safety tabs in conjunction with one another for the ultimate reinforcement package.

-Tyler


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

I just ordered the new kit this morning from Tyler. My Atlas is a year old and in great shape. Recently removed the main bolt to lubricant. I’ll be out of town soon so I will update once I get the new kit on, should be a couple weeks. Thanks Tyler for the new design


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Did the first combo installation of the kit for a local guide here in Wilmington. He had a failure of 2 bolt heads shearing but somehow the plate was hanging on by the actuator rod and hadn't dumped his skeg in the asphalt. He had to argue with TH Marine to send him new components for his 8 month old plate and someone suggested he reach out to me.

TH rep said the same thing to him that they say to everyone with a bad actuator or failed components: "you're the only person that's having this problem."

Actuator showed up with a leaky fitting on the bottom side. There are some NPT plugs that hold springs in place for some tappet directional valves. One was leaking fluid pretty bad. Photo below:










Some photographs of the installation of the safety tab kit:


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's a video of it running:


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks great, no doubt this upgrade should be done from day one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CCMitzi said:


> Looks great, no doubt this upgrade should be done from day one.


The best upgrade is unbolt that piece of shit and drop it offshore but Tyler makes some great upgrades for sure.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome products


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

HullMarineProducts said:


> He had a failure of 2 bolt heads shearing but somehow the plate was *hanging on by the actuator rod and hadn't dumped his skeg in the asphalt*. He *had to argue with TH Marine* to send him new components for his 8 month old plate...
> 
> TH rep said the same thing to him that they say to everyone with a bad actuator or failed components: "*you're the only person that's having this problem*."


Hmm...where have I seen/heard that before?


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

I just completed the install of HMP outer bracket. The bracket is solid and lines right up. I purchased the upgrade spacer bolts to go along with new bracket. I used TefLock on anything stainless that hits aluminum. TefLock is not cheap but I’m guessing it will last longer then marine grease. My thought is if your going to use a Atlas unit I would service the unit once a year. The install of the bracket is straight forward minus one thing. Before you put the bracket on install the bottom motor mount bolt first, that is if your using a long bolt mounted from the back side. If not you will need to put a shorter bolt in from the front side. If you don’t do this the larger bolt will hit the new bracket when it comes time to mount your engine. I did completely remove all four motor bolts to be able to move the engine back to give more room for the install, and yes you will need a engine lift to make things easier. I do use my boat in salt so moving forward I will just use silicone spray to keeps things lubricated. At this point time will tell. I will say I would highly suggest this bracket or the other HMP bracket from day one. Thank you to Tyler for all his help.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Finally have these in hand. Just need to get the right bolts and nuts in and I can start shipping out. Will have them on the website hopefully later today. Still working on an installation procedure but it is feasible to install without removing the engine, although it won't be an easy process accessing the locknuts on the inside of the jackplate. If you can remove the actuator that will make things much easier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 207424
> ...


Hey Tyler,

Do you recommend adding these safety plates in addition to a JP that has your reinforcement kit installed already? I've been running your reinforcement assembly for about a year now with no issues.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Told you guys those plates are trash!


So did I


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

@HullMarineProducts 

Tyler, should I assume that this most recent revision is what Chittum is currently installing on their skiffs when installing an Atlas plate? If it is not, I'll need to order ASAP


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

apeezie289 said:


> Hey Tyler,
> 
> Do you recommend adding these safety plates in addition to a JP that has your reinforcement kit installed already? I've been running your reinforcement assembly for about a year now with no issues.


I don't think it's necessary unless you run into one of the following two conditions (or both):
1. You trailer your boat with the jackplate all the way up
2. You're running an 70+ HP outboard that weighs a good bit. To date, I've had one stud snap off of my reinforcement kit out of 90+ kits sold. The fact of the matter is, that top bolt/stud has a whole lot of moment placed on it and 316 Stainless isn't the strongest material. Putting that bolt or stud in double shear will reduce the likelihood of snapping to almost zero.



POCtied said:


> @HullMarineProducts
> 
> Tyler, should I assume that this most recent revision is what Chittum is currently installing on their skiffs when installing an Atlas plate? If it is not, I'll need to order ASAP


Hal hasn't purchased any of these safety tabs yet, just the standard reinforcement kits.

-Tyler


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

If I can get mine working again I will be hitting you up for both of your products. So far I can run just shy of 9” of lift with no water pressure loss with a 50 Hatsu on a flat bottom skiff. Was looking forward to raising the motor one more hole. Trying to see where it will blow out. But then mine took a shit on me. Luckily it broke about 2” up so I have just been running as is. Hopefully I can dig into it soon to see what’s up. It may be going in the recycle bin.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

jonny said:


> If I can get mine working again I will be hitting you up for both of your products. So far I can run just shy of 9” of lift with no water pressure loss with a 50 Hatsu on a flat bottom skiff. Was looking forward to raising the motor one more hole. Trying to see where it will blow out. But then mine took a shit on me. Luckily it broke about 2” up so I have just been running as is. Hopefully I can dig into it soon to see what’s up. It may be going in the recycle bin.


If it’s not in warranty you can send it to me and I’ll see if I can fix it. I have all the o rings and other bits to tackle the actuator rebuild but some things like brushes I don’t have.


----------



## ChuckNorris (6 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> For sale. Gently used. No lowballing, I know what I’ve got.
> View attachment 197673


How much?


----------



## ChuckNorris (6 mo ago)

I’m looking for the motor only from the actuator if anyone has one for sale or part ways with mines completely toast


----------



## ChuckNorris (6 mo ago)

The plastic has melted


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

ChuckNorris said:


> How much?


I sent back all the broken pieces. Right now it's a brand new assembly but with the HMP upgrades. If you're still interested in the whole thing I'd discount it slightly from new but right now it's going to go on the skiff I'm making. Let me know.


----------



## ChuckNorris (6 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> I sent back all the broken pieces. Right now it's a brand new assembly but with the HMP upgrades. If you're still interested in the whole thing I'd discount it slightly from new but right now it's going to go on the skiff I'm making. Let me know.


How much? Curious


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

ChuckNorris said:


> The plastic has melted


Haven't seen that before... Do I need to make a machined aluminum brush housing / motor cap now? LOL

If I had one here I'd send it to you, but unfortunately do not.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

ChuckNorris said:


> How much? Curious


$1000


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

this looks familiar lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> View attachment 222092
> 
> 
> this looks familiar lol.


Painful


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Gonna put the new Bob's to the Hwy 90 test at the end of the month?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Gonna put the new Bob's to the Hwy 90 test at the end of the month?


For sure, gotta run the gauntlet


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

TX_Brad said:


> For sure, gotta run the gauntlet


Tighten down all your nuts, bolts, straps and whatnots because you know what to expect.......shitty ass LA roads won't stop us!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Marshdweller08 said:


> Tighten down all your nuts, bolts, straps and whatnots because you know what to expect.......shitty ass LA roads won't stop us!


I could probably slow down a bit too lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> I could probably slow down a bit too lol.


You slow down? Not likely. Tighten everything down and make sure your passengers have their seatbelts on, lol.


----------

